# Fort Detrick's $10 million fire



## cda (Mar 17, 2014)

Guess the sprinkler system was no active either???

http://www.fredericknewspost.com/news/disasters_and_accidents/fires/fort-detrick-s-million-fire/article_6b0025de-2989-5e29-8005-edc9297cc984.html?mode=story


----------



## Frank (Mar 17, 2014)

Likely not, as most of the time people will not turn on the sprinklers before the alarms are ready because they are worried about water damage.  See also the First Interstate Bank fire in LA for another example of how well that works.


----------



## ICE (Mar 18, 2014)

> “There is no indication that anyone ever knew or communicated that the biocontainment coating system ... was highly combustible in its cured state,” the report states.


Really.....nobody thought to ask about that.



> The completion date for the $680 million U.S. Army Medical Research Institute of Infectious Diseases building had been pushed back from 2014 to May 2015 after the fire. Gaines said that date may change once the project team has updated its remediation and construction plan.


What's the big deal about a $10,000,000.00 hiccup on a $680.000.000.00 project.    Trouble is, it will grow to ten times that amount before it's done.


----------



## Mac (Mar 18, 2014)

Why we issue "hot work" permits.


----------

